# Outlook 2007 Sharing the Contacts



## Dark54 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have two computers at home on a network and have Office 2007 Ultimate Edition. Is it possible to share your contacts file so that both computers can access the contacts and calender items at the same time? :4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, this is possible.

First, locate your Outlook PST file. This contains all your data, including mail, calender, and contacts. The default location is:

C:\Documents and Settings\[User Name]\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.pst

Copy this file to a network drive that is shared by both computers. Both computers must be able to read and write to this drive.

_The following steps must be performed on each computer._

Then, navigate to this setting window:

*Tools* > *Options...* > *Mail Setup* tab > *Data Files...* > *Add...*

A window will pop up prompting you to navigate to a folder. Navigate to the address I posted above. Create a new data file with a different name. Then name the personal folders something other than the original personal folders you have.

Now, what you want to do is set your mail delivery to the new folder you just created and copy all your existing mail to that folder. To do that, go into the e-mail accounts setting and modify all your accounts. You will have the option to select which folder the mail will go in. Select the new Personal Folders you created. Then, just drag 'n drop the mail from your old personal folders to the new personal folders. Your contacts/calendar will be in one account and will be shared, and your mail will be in another and separate on each computer.


----------



## Dark54 (Sep 24, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the help, I will give it a try.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Post back how it goes.


----------

